# Haunted Avenue updated!



## CookieMonster (Feb 10, 2007)

A major Haunted Avenue website update!

http://hauntedavenue.nextyearmaybe.com/


----------



## slightlymad (May 8, 2006)

You Tease you


----------



## CookieMonster (Feb 10, 2007)

Hey everyone, I put up a brand new layout! And added halloween backgrounds and graphics!


----------



## michigal (Oct 30, 2005)

Very pretty, Aimee. It's nice on the eyes. The design is really good. Nice job.


----------

